# Francesco



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Voglio chiedervi, quali sono in diminutivi/soprannomi/"nickname" del nome _Francesco_ usati in Italia (incluso varianti regionali, locali, dialettali ecc.) ?

Grazie in anticipo.
Vostro Francesco


----------



## effeundici

_Checco_ sicuramente e poi anche _France _oppure _Fra _direi.

Edit: ah scordavo _Franco _che però è anche un nome proprio.


----------



## gc200000

Dalle mie parti Franco e Ciccio.


----------



## Blackman

Dalle mie Cesco e Ciccu, oltre agli onnipresenti anglicismi Frank e Frankie.

Dimenticavo: si sente molto anche Cico, alla spagnola.


----------



## Passante

C'è anche Checco o Chicco


----------



## Blackman

Passante said:


> C'è anche Checco o Chicco


 
Chicco è un nomignolo generico che vale per tutto, non solo per Francesco.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

In siciliano stretto anche Cicciu. E poi ci sono i diminuitivi come Cicciuzzu e Ciccina per le femmine. Su certe cose l'italiano non lo batte nessuno.


----------



## Lamy

Da noi (Marche-Romagna) si dice anche Cecco. Ma tra i giovani è più spesso Francy, sia per maschi che per femmine...quasi tutti i diminutivi si fanno con la Y finale. 
Conosco pure un Francesco che viene chiamato Schino (da Franceschino ovviamente)


----------



## olaszinho

Lamy said:


> Da noi (Marche-Romagna) si dice anche Cecco. Ma tra i giovani è più spesso Francy, sia per maschi che per femmine...quasi tutti i diminutivi si fanno con la Y finale.
> Conosco pure un Francesco che viene chiamato Schino (da Franceschino ovviamente)


 
Personalmete, trovo orrendi questi diminutivi all'inglese. Oltre a Chicco, Checco, si può sentire soprattutto nell'Italia centrale Francé, oltre ai già citati Francy/Frency, pronunciati con la "c" all'italiana. Non credo che Franco possa essere considerato un diminutivo di Francesco, come sostenuto da alcuni, esso è un nome proprio e deriva dall'antico germanico col significato di uomo libero.


----------



## francisgranada

L'attore _Franco Nero_ era Francesco, però pare che qui si tratti piuttosto d'un pseudonimo e non diminutivo (il suo proprio nome originale era Francesco Sparanero)


----------



## gc200000

olaszinho said:


> Non credo che Franco possa essere considerato un diminutivo di Francesco, come sostenuto da alcuni, esso è un nome proprio e deriva dall'antico germanico col significato di uomo libero.



Indipendentemente da cosa possa considerarsi, attesto che dalle mie parti molti Francesco usano farsi chiamare Franco.


----------



## Lamy

Olaszinho sono d'accordo con te, ma che ci vuoi fare qui da noi si abbrevia così... L'uso della Y piuttosto che della I non me lo spiego, visto che queste abbreviazioni di inglese hanno ben poco. 
Io personalmente per Francesco dico Fra'...
PS ho scoperto che in Alto Adige è la stessa cosa


----------



## francisgranada

mxyzptlk63 said:


> ... E poi ci sono i diminuitivi come Cicciuzzu ...


 
Solo per capire meglio, come si pronuncia la doppia _zz_ in _Cicciuzzu_? Come nell'italiano o piuttosto come la doppia _dd_ p.e. in_ cavaddu_ (cavallo)?


----------



## gc200000

francisgranada said:


> Solo per capire meglio, come si pronuncia la doppia _zz_ in _Cicciuzzu_? Come nell'italiano o piuttosto come la doppia _dd_ p.e. in_ cavaddu_ (cavallo)?



Come in italiano.

Z sorda ovviamente.


----------



## cirolemiro

olaszinho said:


> Personalmete, trovo orrendi questi diminutivi all'inglese. Oltre a Chicco, Checco, si può sentire soprattutto nell'Italia centrale Francé, oltre ai già citati Francy/Frency, pronunciati con la "c" all'italiana. Non credo che Franco possa essere considerato un diminutivo di Francesco, come sostenuto da alcuni, esso è un nome proprio e deriva dall'antico germanico col significato di uomo libero.


 

Franco è un nome a se, ma è usato anche per Francesco. E non solo per mio fratello Franco ma per moltissime altre persone...


----------



## francisgranada

Allora, finora abbiamo:

_France, Francé, Fra, Franco_
_Ciccio, Ciccu, Cico, Cicciu, Cicciuzzu, Cecco, Cesco_
_Checco, Chicco_
_Schino_
_Francy/Frency, Frank, Franky/Frankie/Frenky ..._

(quegli "anglicismi" nell'italiano, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'ortografia, non piacciono neanche a me, se posso essere sincero ...)


----------



## olaszinho

Ah, ci siamo dimenticati del vero diminutivo, vale a dire franceschino, anche se usato soltanto per bambini, credo. Una mia collega chiama il suo fidanzato "franciolino". Naturalmente vezzeggiativo di Francesco.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Ah, ci siamo dimenticati del vero diminutivo, vale a dire franceschino, anche se usato soltanto per bambini, credo. Una mia collega chiama il suo fidanzato "franciolino". Naturalmente vezzeggiativo di Francesco.


 
Vero... _Franceschino_ è del tutto regolare, invece _Franciolino_ vale finché non si sposano, poi diventerà _Francescuccio_ o _Francescone_ ... 

A proposito: esistono le forme come _Francescuccio_, _Francescaccio_, _Francescone ..._ oppure le ho inventato io?

(suppongo che _Francescone_ esista, perché anch'esso sembra "regolare")


----------



## olaszinho

Francescuccio credo di sì: suona molto affettuoso; anche Francescone, soprattutto se un po' grassottello.  Francescaccio, non credo, a meno che non sia un ragazzaccio


----------



## Istriano

Ciao, 
volevo sapere come si pronuncia: Francésco (e chiusa) o Francèsco (e aperta). Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Istriano said:


> Ciao,
> volevo sapere come si pronuncia: Francésco (e chiusa) o Francèsco (e aperta). Grazie.


La prima che hai detto: DOP.


----------



## Yulan

Necsus said:


> La prima che hai detto: DOP.


 
 Solo per confermare! 

CiaoNecsus!


----------



## Montesacro

olaszinho said:


> Oltre a Chicco, Checco, si può sentire soprattutto nell'Italia centrale Francé (...)


 

Però "Francé", come tutti gli altri nomi che vengono troncati dopo la vocale tonica, viene usato esclusivamente al vocativo.

Un paio di esempi per gli amici stranieri:

- _ciao Francé, come va?_ 

-_ieri ho incontrato Francé e l'ho trovato in gran forma_


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> Però "Francé", come tutti gli altri nomi che vengono troncati dopo la vocale tonica, viene usato esclusivamente al vocativo.
> 
> Un paio di esempi per gli amici stranieri:
> 
> - _ciao Francé, come va?_
> 
> -_ieri ho incontrato Francé e l'ho trovato in gran forma_


 
Se non mi sbaglio, questo tipo di vocativo si usa in alcune regioni anche in altri casi, p.e. _dottò_ invece di dottore_._


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Se non mi sbaglio, questo tipo di vocativo si usa in alcune regioni anche in altri casi, p.e. _dottò dott_ó invece di dottore_._


 
Certo.
Penso che questo tipo di vocativo di nomi propri, titoli, appellativi affettuosi, etc. si utilizzi in buona parte dell'italia centro-meridionale.

_Professore..........Professó_
_Professoressa......Professoré_
_Ingegnere.............Ingegnè_
_Tesoro...............Tesò_
_Amore................Amó_

E' un uso informale, naturalmente.


----------



## cirolemiro

francisgranada said:


> Vero... _Franceschino_ è del tutto regolare, invece _Franciolino_ vale finché non si sposano, poi diventerà _Francescuccio_ o _Francescone_ ...
> 
> A proposito: esistono le forme come _Francescuccio_, _Francescaccio_, _Francescone ..._ oppure le ho inventato io?
> 
> (suppongo che _Francescone_ esista, perché anch'esso sembra "regolare")


 
Non si finirà mai!!!! 
Dai tuoi spunti parte Checchino, Checcone ecc.
Magari segnaliamo all'amico Istriano che il femminile di Checco ha anche un altro significato


----------



## ursu-lab

A proposito di Franceschi, mi viene in mente la celebre frase: 

"A Fra', che 'tte serve?"


----------



## Yulan

ursu-lab said:


> A proposito di Franceschi, mi viene in mente la celebre frase:
> 
> "A Fra', che 'tte serve?"


 
Ciao, Ursu! 

Infatti  _Fra'_  è stata la prima abbreviazione che mi è venuta in mente!

Ciao


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Si ma quello in fondo non è un'accento ma l'apostrofo del troncamento, come quello di po'. E quindi France', dotto', ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito di Fra':

Se un monaco, p.e. un frate francescano che si chiama Francesco, mi dice:
_- Ciao Francesco, quando ci vediamo?_
allora io gli posso rispondere così:
_- Ciao fra Fra' fra un'ora ...  _



mxyzptlk63 said:


> Si ma quello in fondo non è un'accento ma l'apostrofo del troncamento, come quello di po'. E quindi France', dotto', ecc.


 
Quindi come si deve scrivere correttamente, _Francé_ o _France'_ (e _dottó_ o _dotto'_) ?


----------



## ursu-lab

Se è un troncamento in italiano bisogna usare l'apostrofo. 
E riguardo a "fra Fra'", è ovvio che l'abbinamento è talmente ridicolo che a nessuno salterebbe in testa di dirlo.


----------



## dub82

mm..dalle mie parti usiamo _Franci, Fra, Checco, Cesco_

Ho un'amica che viene chiamata Frenza..


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Quindi come si deve scrivere correttamente, _Francé_ o _France'_ (e _dottó_ o _dotto'_) ?


Intanto mi pare il caso di dire che di norma l'apostrofo è il segno grafico che contraddistingue l'elisione, non il troncamento/apocope vocalico/a (vedi discussione Elisione e troncamento/apocope). Qui si tratta però di un'apocope sillabica, usata nel centro-sud con gli infiniti dei verbi e con gli allocutivi, della quale Serianni dice [I,99]: "Si osserverà che, in mancanza di una codificazione normativa (trattandosi di forme estranee all'italiano ufficiale), gli scrittori oscillano nell'indicazione grafica del fenomeno, segnalandolo ora con l'accento, ora (meno spesso) con l'apostrofo".
Di fatto direi che le apocopi sillabiche ormai consolidate in parole a più sillabe sono in genere segnalate dall'accento (cittade = città), nel caso di monosillabi, invece, più spesso dall'apostrofo, come per _po', be', to', mo', ca'_ (ma _piè_). Per il nome in questione io opterei quindi per l'accento.


----------



## gianx80

In Salentino Francesco si dice 'Ngiscu (e dovrebbe gia essere diminutivo, non ricordo se esiste la versione Frangiscu) ... per i diminutivi i più usati sono checco e ciccio. Checca al femminile. Poi ovviamente ce ne sono altri


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> .... E riguardo a "fra Fra'", è ovvio che l'abbinamento è talmente ridicolo che a nessuno salterebbe in testa di dirlo.


 
Tranne me, come vedi  (sto scherzando)


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Ha ragione Necsus, non ci va l'apostrofo ma l'accento. Ho controllato una grammatica che riporta, ad esempio, piè per piede. Poi correggo il mio post errato. C'è sempre da imparare!


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è parlato anche nel thread 'Michè' in I/E.


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> . Per il *nome in questione *io opterei quindi per l'accento.



Ti riferisci a Francé, non a Fra', vero?

Frà  non ricordo di averlo mai visto scritto con l'accento, nemmeno a Roma, centro Italia, dove è usatissimo (-> A Fra' che tte serve?  100% di protagonisti romani...).

Cioè, dovrebbe essere come la Z*i'* Checca, no?


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> Ti riferisci a Francé, non a Fra', vero?


Sì, perché quello è il caso di apocope sillabica. In _Fra_ in realtà una sillaba è quello che rimane, e come dicevo, la mia impressione è che quando si tratta di monosillabi sia tendenzialmente preferito l'apostrofo. Ma come abbiamo visto, non è una regola.


----------



## hakdz

Ricordi di infanzia e adolescenza romana, in ordine di frequenza: Fra (quasi solo al vocativo, sono d'accordo), France' (coll'apostrofo, sono d'accordo), Cesco, Chicco, Ciccio, Franci (forse più comune al femminile), e anche Cé, o Ce (con la e più breve), o perfino 'Che' (pronunciato alla spagnola ovviamente ).


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che l'ortografia in genere è piuttosto un "accordo" e non un fenomeno di valore "assoluto", le soluzioni possono essere diverse ed anche non univoche. Nonostante ciò, la logica potrebbe esere la seguente (forse ):

Quando i sostantivi/aggettivi/avverbi "abbreviati" vengono spontaneamente intese come parole "in se", p.e. _san_, _gran_, _piè_ ... allora tendenzialmente si scrivono senza apostrofo (altrimenti si tratterebbe d'una ortografia piuttosto "etimologica" e non tanto "pratica", come se scrivessimo ancora p.e. _citta'_, _gioventu'_ ecc.). Se la forma "abbreviata" si usi più o meno "consapevolmente" invece della forma piena come in _va be', un po', ca'__ ..._ allora si tratta piuttosto di "apocope sillabica", come spiegato da Nexus, cioè la sillaba _evidentemente_ mancante si tende a segnalare con l'apostrofo. 



> ... la mia impressione è che quando si tratta di monosillabi sia tendenzialmente preferito l'apostrofo.


Questo può anche confermare la "mia teoria" nel senso che nelle parole monosillabi spontaneamente "si sente" di più la "mancanza" della sillaba finale. 

Nel caso di _*France'*_ (e simili) mi pare che ci siano immagibili entrambi gli aspetti. Dal punto di vista dell'italiano standard (strettamente parlando), si tratterebbe di "apocope sillabica", perché é evidente che "manca" la sillaba finale. In più, una parola autonoma "_francé_" nell'italiano standard non esiste. 

Invece, se la parola _*Francé*_ non la vediamo come una forma abbreviata/troncata/apocopata di una parola _italiana_ (standard), ma piuttosto come un "(quasi) prestito" da un dialetto centro-meridionale, allora la possiamo intenedere come un vezzeggiativo (o diminutivo), quindi una parola "in se" (senza analizzare la sua etimologia od origine). 

A me pare più logica la versione con l'accento e senza l'apostrofo (però non mi offenderò in assoluto se qualcuno mi chiamerà _France'_  ...)

(Ovviamente, l'ortografia di _Francé_, _dottó_ ecc. nei propri dialetti, dove essi rappresentano la categoria grammaticale del _vocativo_, è un altro tema ...)


----------



## Akire72

Vi siete dimenticati il più famoso di tutti: "Franceschiello"!!


----------



## francisgranada

Akire72 said:


> Vi siete dimenticati il più famoso di tutti: "Franceschiello"!!


A proposito: quali _veri e propri_ diminutivi di Francesco si usano nell'italiano?

Finora abbiamo _Franceschino_ ed ora anche _Franceschiello_. Si può dire anche _Franceschetto_ per esempio ?


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Mai sentito Franceschetto. Invece c'è Franchino, che però è diminuitivo di Franco che è anche un nome a se stante. E poi Francuccio e Franchetto. E siamo già a pag. 3 del thread.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> ... "A Fra', che 'tte serve?"


 
M'avete incuriosito ... da dove viene questa frase?


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> M'avete incuriosito ... da dove viene questa frase?


Da QUI:
Dici Franco Evangelisti e come un' eco ti torna indietro quella frase: "A Fra', che te serve?". Cinque parole che descrivono un' epoca, uno stile di fare politica: l'arroganza, quel modo di fare spiccio e ancora paesano, l'abitudine allo scambio sottobanco, la certezza dell'impunità.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Necsus, per la fatica ...


----------



## Necsus

Prego. Mi sdebito per le tue risposte (anche a venire) sul bosniaco...


----------



## Cascinagianni

Mio zio Francesco veniva chiamato Cicillo da tutti. (Isola di Ventotene).


----------



## bearded

Lamy said:


> Da noi (Marche-Romagna) si dice anche Cecco


Vorrei ricordare qui che l'imperatore asburgico Francesco Giuseppe in Italia veniva popolarmente chiamato 'Cecco-Beppe'.



Istriano said:


> Francésco (e chiusa) o Francèsco (e aperta)


È diffusa soprattutto qui in Lombardia la pronuncia regionale errata con la è aperta (che fa rabbrividire quasi tutti gli altri italiani.. ). Ad es. il noto personaggio DJ-Francesco dice di sé di chiamarsi ''digéifrancèsco''.
Come risulta da messaggi precedenti, in italiano antico ''francesco'' voleva dire 'francese'. Erano e sono numerosi gli aggettivi italiani in -esco (ad es. moresco, pazzesco..), tutti con la e chiusa che deriva dalla i latina in sillaba chiusa (silva>sélva, -iscus>-ésco). Naturalmente da queste parti -ahimè- tutti pronunciati con la è aperta (ma qui si dice anche il tètto, la sicurèzza..).  I lombardi non me ne vogliano.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Vorrei ricordare qui che l'imperatore asburgico Francesco Giuseppe in Italia veniva popolarmente chiamato 'Cecco-Beppe'.



Interessante per me perché non sapevo che anche in Italia esisteva un nome popolare o "scherzoso" di _Franz Joseph_ ... Nella mia lingua materna esiste qualcosa di simile, visto che _Franz Joseph_ era anche il re d'Ungheria (essendo il "capo" della Monarchia austro-ungarica).



bearded said:


> È diffusa soprattutto qui in Lombardia la pronuncia regionale errata con la è aperta  ....


Come si pronuncia a Bologna?

Visto che mi chiamo Francesco ed ho dei meravigliosi amici bolognesi, questo nome l'ho sentito pronunciare non poche volte ... Nonostante ciò,  stranamente, non mi ricordo se  i bolognesi lo pronuciano Francèsco o Francésco ....


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Come si pronuncia a Bologna?


Normalmente con é.  Però esiste anche una pronuncia più ''plebea'' con è in certi quartieri (questo fatto è normale per Bologna anche in altri casi, ad es. vérde/vèrde, stélla/stèlla..).


----------



## lemure libero

Anche se credo tragga origine dal nome Cesare, oggi più di un Francesco viene chiamato Cecè. Ho qualche dubbio invece su Cece, che ho sentito nominare.


bearded said:


> Vorrei ricordare qui che l'imperatore asburgico Francesco Giuseppe in Italia veniva popolarmente chiamato 'Cecco-Beppe'.


In area borbonica il re FrancescoII era chiamato Franceschiello 

già comparso nel #42.


----------

